# How much do I charge for custom plastisol transfers?



## mrkaine (Jan 22, 2007)

All,

I have been getting requests from customers to print custom transfers of their designs. I do not know how to charge for this. The initial customer I would like to work with has a design that is 3 colors and it's 9"x12". I currently pay myself a rate of $15 an hour when I do the screenprinting myself. The customer is asking for a range from 12 to 1000 transfers. I have a manual press and I have an automatic. I don't know how to charge for this. I attempted to look at other sites but the majority want you to upload your design before giving a price. So, any help you guys can offer would be great.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Look at heat transfer warehouse and acetransco if you want pricing without a design


----------



## mrkaine (Jan 22, 2007)

binki said:


> Look at heat transfer warehouse and acetransco if you want pricing without a design


Thank you VERY much for the tip.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

mrkaine said:


> The customer is asking for a range from 12 to 1000 transfers.


99/100 this will be someone wasting your time, probably more like 999/1000. I stopped bothering with those inquiries long ago and tell them to narrow down what they want and decide on a budget then contact me.


----------



## latitude42 (Sep 26, 2007)

mrkaine said:


> All,
> 
> I currently pay myself a rate of $15 an hour when I do the screenprinting myself.


DAMN I couldn't even keep the lights on at that price!!! Are you in the U.S?


----------

